# CD Transport Kit, Anyone heard it?



## swt61

While thumbing through the recent list of DAC kits that were posted I ran across this transport kit. 

http://us.hifidiy.net/Article.asp?articleid=167

 Has anyone built this kit, or has anyone heard it? 
 The kit includes everything, including a remote, and sells for $400.00 shipped.
 The shipping time is horribly slow at 6-8 weeks, but I can wait I guess.
 Just wanted to know if there's any first hand info on it.


----------



## colonelkernel8

All I know is i'd like one.


----------



## Nebby

Wow, that looks to be quite a deal for 400 shipped. I'd be curious if anyone has any impressions as well


----------



## en480c4

Nate (n_maher) built one. I've seen it in person, but haven't listened yet. It looks great... The fit and finish is excellent, and the case and panels are beefy. IIRC there were some issues with the (lack of) instructions, or at least that was my understanding. I'm sure he'll chime in at some point.

 Here's a pic of his:


----------



## swt61

Yeah the instruction translations look to be pretty sketchy. It's good to know that n_maher has built one though.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah the instruction translations look to be pretty sketchy. It's good to know that n_maher has built one though._

 

Are you going to DIY this thing on your own? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 -Alex-


----------



## slowpogo

Is the lower left button supposed to say "DIMMER"?


----------



## gz76

Looks the goods!


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you going to DIY this thing on your own? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 -Alex-_

 

Yeah right! You know me better than that. My soldering iron is just for show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been talking to fierce_freak about building me one. He's building me an Opus DAC now.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slowpogo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the lower left button supposed to say "DIMMER"?_

 

Silly goose! That's the DIMME...Diagnostic Inputting Magnetic Memory Engine.
 Everyone knows that!




 [size=xx-small]Or maybe they didn't translate dimmer correctly.[/size]


----------



## luidge

Whoa! This look like a sick Transport!!! Really beautifull and it seem like a big horse too! This would be great for my setup...not untill i sold some of my headphones though. Someone know of other DIY transport like this one on the cheaper or better?


----------



## Nebby

I'm tempted to build one, but as of late, I've started to migrate to digital transports...ie. squeezebox/transporter style. Simply so much more convenient!



 That's my thinking and I'm sticking to it....damn it!


----------



## riffer

That's pretty cool.


----------



## n_maher

I'll put together a more focused reply to this tomorrow as I have a lot to say on the subject (most of which I've PM'd to Steve already). There are good and bad points to the kit, the short version of that like many things that ship from China it is a very real gamble about what shows up and how hard it is to get what might be missing. And there's good reason that I didn't post my impressions here, not the least of which is that I haven't been able to use it until just recently.


----------



## Nebby

Damn, I was hoping it was one of the rare cases where a kit from china was put together well


----------



## n_maher

I'll try to keep this relatively short. I learned about the kits here on Head-Fi way back in February. After a few emails with the company I decided to take the plunge on the kit with the hope of writing a review about it here. The kit arrived about 3 weeks later and that's where things got fuzzy. The box that the kit shipped in had clearly been opened by customs and they'd done bang up job of making a complete mess of it. They had opened bags of small fasteners and clearly not cared if they got them closed before sending the package on the rest of its journey. So literally when the box showed up at my office fasteners were leaking out of the bottom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I certainly place no blame on HiFiDIY for this but this did highlight my first issue with the kit, there's no BOM. I think that if you're going to put together something as complex and expensive as this it really should come with at least a simple bill of materials so that you can check that you received all of the components. There's a lot in the box!






 And that's after I repacked everything in as neat a fashion as I could.

 The next issue that I had is that HifiDIY's website crashed for about a month right as I was starting the build. I was able to get back in touch with Lei (one of the owners, I think) over email and he sent their "instructions". What this amounted to was basically a series of pictures with precious little text. So if you're a good visual learner (I happen to be) you'd probably do alright. If you're the kind of person who prefers to read and learn... 

 Anyway, the job of actually populating the various boards was fairly straightforward and took a couple of nights to accomplish. I did end up having to email Lei again a few times to confirm part orientations, values, etc. but he was always quick to reply and usually able to supply pictures and descriptions of what needed to be done. 

 I finally got it all together and in what appeared to be working fashion only to find that it was incompatible with the Denon DA500 DAC that I had on hand at the time. I was able to confirm that it worked fine hooking it up to my HT receiver but it sat dormant for the past 4 months until this past weekend when I got my new DAC up and running. Thankfully these two play together just fine and now I can start to put together some real impressions of the transport.

 But long story short, I think HiFiDIY has some work to do on the information that they include with their kits. An experienced builder will probably do ok with it, especially if you're somewhat tech savy, but a beginner would struggle mightily. The kit itself is a beast - the transport is incredibly solid, heck the remote is milled from a single hunk of aluminum. And there's no disputing the fact that now that it's done and working it certainly looks the business.


----------



## SysteX

Thanks for that writeup. I think you just save me from buying the kit--my wallet thanks you.


----------



## swt61

Yes I think Nate saved me some aggrevation as well.


----------



## lordvader

Well I'm tempted !!!

 Might make a nice Christmas present for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems a tight squeeze though, not much room for mods or tweaks (like playing around with the PSU, or adding a clock board ...)


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lordvader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I'm tempted !!!

 Might make a nice Christmas present for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems a tight squeeze though, not much room for mods or tweaks (like playing around with the PSU, or adding a clock board ...)_

 

There are some better pictures of the internals in the instructions. I'm pretty sure you can find those on HifiDIY's site but if you have any trouble let me know and I'll see what I can dig up.

 I don't mean to sound so negative about the kit, had it not been for the customs snafu that started the whole thing off on a very bad foot I might be singing quite a different tune now.


----------



## thrice

What DAC are you using with it now Nate? How does the whole package sound (transport/DAC)?


----------



## n_maher

Shhhhhhhhh. All in good time my friend, all in good time!


----------



## lordvader

I've already gone through all the stuff on their site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks pretty interesting ! The whole customs thing definitely sucks, but for $400 including shipping, it seems a pretty sweet deal !

 There are hardly any DIY transport kits out there. The only ones I know of are the tentlabs kit ($$$$$), and the one on audiodiylab (which doesn't have a case).


----------



## palchiu

Hifidiy CDT kits is good for fun, I've one but I sold them. (No as good as mine Wadia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I don't need it anymore. )

 But this kit is really fun, you can made a CD by yourself. 

 Hifidiy is going to develop a new CD-Pro kit, hope new kits will going to higher performance.


----------



## lordvader

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *palchiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hifidiy is going to develop a new CD-Pro kit, hope new kits will going to higher performance._

 

Now THAT is stunning !!!!


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lordvader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've already gone through all the stuff on their site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks pretty interesting ! The whole customs thing definitely sucks, but for $400 including shipping, it seems a pretty sweet deal !

 There are hardly any DIY transport kits out there. The only ones I know of are the tentlabs kit ($$$$$), and the one on audiodiylab (which doesn't have a case)._

 

www.steinmusic.de has one also starting at €189, but it doesnt have a case either. Im actually thinking of getting it if I can just get them to tell me more about it. Theres not a whole lot of inof on their site about it. Theres two versions, one toploaded and one frontloaded.


----------



## d-cee

n_maher: what was it about your DAC that made it incompatible with this transport? and does that mean it could be incompatible with other DACs?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_n_maher: what was it about your DAC that made it incompatible with this transport? and does that mean it could be incompatible with other DACs?_

 

The Denon could not lock onto the signal and would basically get about a half second of audio, skip for a half second, relock, unlock, etc, etc. HiFi suggested changing the value of one of the caps to help with this but I knew the Denon wouldn't be the DAC I'd be using the transport with so I kept the part information but didn't bother with the mod at that point. It works flawlessly with my new DAC so I'm not sure I'll ever bother to replace the cap.

 I also tried to help HifiDIY. I sent them a pretty detailed list with what I thought needed better information. It's very possible that they're now including stuff like I suggested in their kits but I don't have any way of knowing it. They were very receptive of my constructive criticism and seemed genuinely interested in producing a better product, which was very good to see. Also, I will say that I never had any trouble communicating with them.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They were very receptive of my constructive criticism and seemed genuinely interested in producing a better product, which was very good to see. Also, I will say that I never had any trouble communicating with them._

 

That is good to hear, and I've not totally given up on the idea of ordering one of these. I'll wait and see what pops up for sale in the next few weeks.


----------



## philodox

I'd like to see the option of different colour displays. I'd rather have a red display with the black unit or a green display with the silver unit. Also, I hope that internal LED can be turned off, or is that what the DIMME button is for?

 Looks like a great kit though. Would definately need someone more technical to build it for me.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like to see the option of different colour displays. I'd rather have a red display with the black unit or a green display with the silver unit. Also, I hope that internal LED can be turned off, or is that what the DIMME button is for?_

 

The DIMME button cycles the display through various levels of brightness, it can even be turned off completely. I assume the internal LED could simply not be wired up or a different color substituted more to your liking.. You and your hatred of blue....


----------



## philodox

hehe, say NO to blue!!!


----------



## swt61

The mockup of that new transport is absolutely stunning! I'd like to find out how long until it's available. If the kit is a Grand or less I'm going to pop for it, then beg someone to build it for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Jim, Nate if you're reading this you might not want to answer my PM's for a while.


----------



## n_maher

You seeing some pictures that I'm not Steve?


----------



## hoosterw

Well I know a real well sounding DIY CD.

 Here: http://www.tentlabs.com/index.html

 Maybe not entirely the right thread (I am sorry in that case), it can be moved.


 Rgds Hans


----------



## n_maher

Hans,

 At nearly $3000 USD it'd have to be pretty incredible sounding CD player. In that price category I'd be much more inclined to buy rather than build. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hoosterw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I know a real well sounding DIY CD.

 Here: http://www.tentlabs.com/index.html

 Maybe not entirely the right thread (I am sorry in that case), it can be moved.


 Rgds Hans_


----------



## hoosterw

Well from the reviews and comments it gets it seems to beat quite a number of definitively more expensive and since long vested manufacturers' players. 

 For example 6moons:

 " this CDP is a bargain. It can and will blow many far more expensive CDP out of the musical waters without much effort "
 " We have to say that the Tentlabs CDP belongs to that handful of players able to pass on all these very fine data due to apparently its extreme low noise floor ."

 I have heard the player, although not extensively and I can say it had a clarity that was surprisingly.

 But as for all things in HiFi, only your own ears count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Hans


----------



## Zigis

Do you see this?
http://www.diy-high-end.com/
 Zigis.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You seeing some pictures that I'm not Steve?_

 

Sorry, Here it is. This is supposedly the Pro Kit that's forthcoming.





 Just imagine the LED's are Red Jay.


----------



## philodox

Yeah, I saw that in the previous link. Looks hott if you forget the blue.


----------



## swt61

I must admit I'm not big on Blue LED's either, but it would be an easy switch.

 Looks like they left out the DIMME switch too. Maybe it's a function of the remote now? Maybe with the Pro version you get the left out "R".


----------



## OverlordXenu

Oh man, I want one! What did putting it together involve?

 I just wish I could afford it and a DAC...


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OverlordXenu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man, I want one! What did putting it together involve?_

 

It's hard to estimate what the total assembly time was for my build as it was literally spread out over the course of a couple of months. I'm sure that it could be condensed into a weekend or a week's worth of nights or so, not bad at all. This is of course assuming one of two things: you're clever enough to figure out what needs to go where and how to assemble things without much for instructions, or they've come up with better documentation (which I hope to be the case).

 I've been using mine for a few weeks now and I can say that I definitely prefer it to the Pioneer Elite DVD player ($500ish source) that I was using as a transport before it. It has worked pretty much without flaw which is a good sign and it will be on display at tomorrow's Boston meet so hopefully some more impressions will be generated. 

  Quote:


 I just wish I could afford it and a DAC... 
 

That's the hard part about a transport, it's pretty useless without a DAC.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ That's the hard part about a transport, it's pretty useless without a DAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That little zing was so subtle and polite it almost went unnoticed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be watching for the impressions thread on the meet Nate. 
 I just emailed HIFIDIY about info on a possible release date in mind for the pro transport. I'll reply back if I get any usable info. They're pretty good about returning messages.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That little zing was so subtle and polite it almost went unnoticed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It wasn't really meant that way, only that a transport is a hard thing to decide to purchase unless you've already got a DAC. Wiseguy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 I'll be watching for the impressions thread on the meet Nate. 
 

Me too, I'm really curious to see what people think of my new DAC as well.


----------



## bhjazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's hard to estimate what the total assembly time was for my build as it was literally spread out over the course of a couple of months._

 

Well, that's how I build, anyway!

 Hey Nate, nice work. Looks like a pretty cool find. Thanks for offering your wallet as sacrifice for ours to see if this thing could really fly. 

 /subscribing to this thread for later use...


----------



## Killercrush

The unit with the black case and silver faceplate looks sooooo nice !!! I want one sooo bad...

 Your's is nice as well Nate ! : P


----------



## soundfreq

hifidiy has a new transport

 Mini CD-Pro2

HIFIDIY Mini CD-Pro2 Transport Kit-HIFIDIY


 any thoughts on this? i'm looking for a half-wide transport, with a silver face plate. this might be it.....


----------



## soundfreq

sadly the "R" is still not included with the price


----------



## philodox

Isn't that the one that Nate made?


----------



## soundfreq

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isn't that the one that Nate made?_

 

if i'm not mistaken, nate made the previous kit.


----------



## n_maher

Looks very similar but is definitely a bit different. One very important item of note - it says on their site that the CD-Pro2 is *not* included in the $480 price. So this kit is significantly more $$ than the old one.


----------



## pabbi1

How much is the laser module? And, are there better laser module options?


----------



## soundfreq

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much is the laser module? And, are there better laser module options?_

 

it doesn't say in the pricelist for the kits. i emailed them already, will post their reply once i received it.

 they also have a US office, though some kits like the Mini CDPro2 still comes from China

  Quote:


 19654 VISTA HERMOSA DR.WALNUT CA 91789.USA


----------



## soundfreq

got a reply from Lei Song of hifidiy, though she didn't answer any of my questions.

 so reading the website again, you have to order the kit AND the laser pickup? where do you order one, since it's not included in their pricelist. can you use any laser pickup? do the different models have different ways of connecting to the chassis of the kit?

 would really appreciate answers from anybody. tia


----------



## Marzie

Anyone try this one yet?

HIFIDIY USB DAC-HIFIDIY


----------



## audio_engr

Hello All:
 Having read your replies, I too am facing the same difficulties in obtaining info on this transport that I want. There were another person doing the same CD Pro2 transport from Taiwan that I read in another forum but seems he went bust..... so the whole thing winded up. But reports of the kit upon setup were so promising that I'm itching to get hold of a transport of this sort.

 Here's some of the remarks of a CD pro2 transport test:

 Tracks used:

 Norah Jones - One Flight Down (track #11 on first album)
 Wynton Marsalis - Feeling of Jazz (track #1 on The Magic Hour)
 Muddy Waters - Good Morning Little School Girl (track #4 on Folk Singer)
 Le Carnaval Des Animaux - (track #12 by Camille Saint-Saens)
 Gladiator Soundtrack - The Battle (track #3)
 The Bad Plus - Keep the Bugs Off (track #2 on These Are the Vistas)
 Jimmy Smith - Sagg Shootin' His Arrow (track #1 on Root Down)
 Jazz at the Pawn Shop - (track #3 on disc #2 XRCD)
 Eagles - Hotel California (live) - (track #6 on Hell Freezes Over XRCD)

 We had two DACs...the Dodson DA-218, and the Resolution Audio Opus 21 (via digital input). Most of the testing was done using the DA-218, but we also tested the Gladiator track and Hotel California on the Opus 21. 

 Without going through the results of each track, we reached the following conclusions (not necessarily better/worse, but general/relative observations). Results were generally consistent with both the Dodson and the Resolution Audio:

 CD-PRO2M
 - Clearly has better bass performance. More bass, tighter bass, textured bass, layered bass, not boomy. 
 - Individual instruments had better body and weight, more realism. 
 - Images had more separation between them.
 - Presentation was more forward. Not "in your face", but the sound-scape centered on the plane of the speakers.
 - Remained accurate and coherent in dynamic and complex musical passages.

 Link: CD Pro 2 Kit

 I need to know what ALL are required in order to assemble this kit to fully function. I would appreciate if someone could post some details.


----------



## mb3k

For the CDM12 kit, they seemed to have updated the instructions
 Take a look:
HIFIDIY-KITS*Assembly*Instructions


----------



## sbelyo

That kit looks really nice....

 I don't think I'd have a problem building it. Of course I'd want the pro kit that doesn't come with the pickup...

 Now I know these CD-Pro2 pick ups are hard to come by. Is there a US based company that will sell just one?


----------



## Marzie

I have been in contact with the company trying to get info on the tube DAC they sell. They respond pretty quickly to e-mails, so it might be worth writing to them.

 For those interested in the tube DAC, I discovered that they offer a "Premium" version with vishay dales, and some other different parts (I can tell by the colors) along with a chassis and a custom transformer that is made OEM for HIFIDIY. Without that custom transformer that project would be a bear, as I would have to order one custom or use several different transformers in an external box. Not impossible but why not get the premium version? They only offer it for sale in China and they won't sell me just the transformer. Any Chinese head-fi'ers willing to help me out? Please PM me. Otherwise, I will be waiting for Colin's tube dac (which is probably a better idea anyway, if the support for it is anything like the Millett Max.)


----------



## hifitune

Hello guys, another interesting European website for the CD-Pro2LF: www.audiocdpro.com
  It is indeed possible to purchase the CD-Pro2LF whatever your location, and there are also some kits composed of a CD-Pro2LF and a Display User Board to avoid the development of a user software.


----------

